# Pop up with 4 wheeler



## cmtemple (Apr 3, 2014)

Does anyone here have a pop up camper that also hauls a 4 wheeler up front on a platform,if you do do you like it and can you tell me pros and cons 
Thanks


----------



## T-N-T (Apr 3, 2014)

I almost "remodeled" a pop up frame once to haul a wheeler on the front.  Decided against it.  Scared of tongue weight.  Maybe one that comes from the factory as a front load toy hauler would be best.  
I think it is a fine idea of a camper.


----------



## 660griz (Apr 4, 2014)

Check out Fleetwood Scorpion Toy Hauler. 
http://www.starling-travel.com/2013...orpion-toy-hauler-a-tent-trailer-on-its-side/


----------



## Tank1202 (Apr 26, 2014)

Stay away from any pop up made by Fleetwood! They have roof issues just google it. I know personally, I have an Evolution2 pop up that leaks like a strainer. The roof was made from a material that cracks over time. The company no longer exist and no warranty work will be done. And the tires separate and will destroy the underside, here again I know personally. The tire company that sold the tires to Fleetwood recalled them, they chose to still use them. I on my last year paying for this piece of crap, and haven't been able to use it for 2 years. Thousands of dollars in damages.


----------



## humdandy (Jan 13, 2015)

Tank1202 said:


> Stay away from any pop up made by Fleetwood! They have roof issues just google it. I know personally, I have an Evolution2 pop up that leaks like a strainer. The roof was made from a material that cracks over time. The company no longer exist and no warranty work will be done. And the tires separate and will destroy the underside, here again I know personally. The tire company that sold the tires to Fleetwood recalled them, they chose to still use them. I on my last year paying for this piece of crap, and haven't been able to use it for 2 years. Thousands of dollars in damages.



Do you have any suggestions on how to repair the roof?

What kind of tires were those?


----------



## Davis31052 (Jan 13, 2015)

*here ya go.....*

might ask this guy.

http://columbusga.craigslist.org/rvs/4836680023.html


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 13, 2015)

Davis31052 said:


> might ask this guy.
> 
> http://columbusga.craigslist.org/rvs/4836680023.html



Thats a fine looking setup


----------



## oops1 (Jan 13, 2015)

How bad would it mess up the roof hauling a small fourwheeler up on it?


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 13, 2015)

oops1 said:


> How bad would it mess up the roof hauling a small fourwheeler up on it?



If you were to take some 2 by 8's and screw them down as runners with lots of long screws you would be able to "disperse the load"


----------



## humdandy (Jan 14, 2015)

Davis31052 said:


> might ask this guy.
> 
> http://columbusga.craigslist.org/rvs/4836680023.html



Post deleted.


----------



## Tank1202 (Jan 18, 2015)

humdandy said:


> Do you have any suggestions on how to repair the roof?
> 
> What kind of tires were those?



 A rv forum suggested something like rhino liner. My issue was I didnt catch it in time and the inside is totally destroyed by water damage. Its a total lost, as for the tires I'll have to check when I get home.


----------

